# Cannot open Display auf der Konsole



## wachteldonk (5. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte ein GTK Programm über Konsole starten aber bekomme immer obige Meldung. Wie kann ich ein Programm so starten, das es funktioniert?


----------



## deepthroat (5. Mai 2009)

Hi.

In der Regel benötigt ein GTK+ Programm ein X Display, also einen X Server. Dazu muß die DISPLAY Variable gesetzt sein und die notwendige Berechtigung (mittels xauth) muss erteilt worden sein um auf den X Server zugreifen zu können.

```
DISPLAY=:0 gtk-programm
```
Gruß


----------

